# Fry Pics and Movie



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

OK 12 days ago my piranha breeding pairs had some babies.

I have some pictures and a couple of movies for you to watch.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=FRY-MOVIE-26-05-05-3

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=FRY-MOVIE-DAY-11


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

congrats







wow awesome vids to get footage on those little guys..good luck with them in the future


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on the fry


----------



## vinnielatino (Mar 23, 2005)

very cool vid and pics. how many are still alive?


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Still have about 30 living









Also woke up this morning and there was 2 massive nests, biggest I have had so far.

Pictures enclosed


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Day18 06/06/2005

Fed the fry again this morning I gave the fry a pinch of powdered tetramin fish food, decided not to do a water change.

This afternoon I fed them on newly hatched brine shrimp, This evening I only fed them with the powdered food.

I also took some more pictures and filmed them again.

They seem to be stronger every day now and with the zoom on the camera you can see their intestines.

I had a go at counting them today, which isn't easy as they are very quick when they want to be, I think there might be about 25 ish.

Film Enclosed

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=DAY-18-MOVIE---2


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

congrats


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nice pics, and vids!









Thanks for sharing.

Keep up the good work, and keep us posted.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

ncie fry! i was wonderng about ho many fry piranha's have in a batch of eggs?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

6 months after the bred their breeding again? Mine are breeding every 3 weeks at least.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

What size tank are you breeding them in?


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

How old are the parents?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice looking fry. Love their guts.

They sorta remind me of science class (disecting and sh*t).


----------



## siggy (Jun 11, 2005)

that's cool


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice fry. I hope to have my reds breeding soon.


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

> What size tank are you breeding them in?


60 Gallon Tank



> ncie fry! i was wonderng about ho many fry piranha's have in a batch of eggs?


Really unsure could be hundreds!!!



> How old are the parents?


Unsure was told 6 months when I brought them year ago, but don't think that's right .

Right caught up on questions - latest video for all to see

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Piranha-Movie-3006

Cheers Robert


----------

